# Streche Albstadt MTB-Classic



## Benni. (9. Mai 2007)

Hi,
weiss jemand, ob die Strecke vom Gonso Albstadt MTB-Classic Kurzmarathon schon ausgeschildert ist?
MFG 2007 most impressive screensavers 
myscreensavers.info


----------



## boulder2002 (9. Mai 2007)

einfach auf der HP von Skyder nachsehen, dort ist der Plan
der Strecke (sind ja nur 23 km , da verfährt man sich nicht so leicht)

http://www.albstadt-mtb-classic.com/content.php?folder=164

Albstadt schildert normalerweise 1 Woche vorher aus.
Werde am Donnerstag mal nachsehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeY (9. Mai 2007)

Ahoi,
Ist die Strecke eher eine Waldautobahn- oder ne anspruchsvolle Strecke ? Also Fully oder HT ?


----------



## mspf (9. Mai 2007)

zeY schrieb:


> Ahoi,
> Ist die Strecke eher eine Waldautobahn- oder ne anspruchsvolle Strecke ? Also Fully oder HT ?



HT reicht völlig aus.
Letztes Jahr war gleich am Anfang relativ grober Schotter auf der Stecke - aber nur ein kurzes Stück. Der Rest ist problemlos für jeden fahrbar.


----------



## zeY (9. Mai 2007)

Aloha,
Okay. Ich hoffe trotzdem, dass es ein paar schöne Trails gibt.. oder ??


----------



## aka (9. Mai 2007)

Dort gibts schon eine Menge schoener Trails ...
... nur leider nicht als Teil des Rennens. 
Lt. Karte ist die CC Abfahrt auch nicht Teil des Minimarathons, was ich schade finde.


----------



## mspf (9. Mai 2007)

zeY schrieb:


> Aloha,
> Okay. Ich hoffe trotzdem, dass es ein paar schöne Trails gibt.. oder ??



naja - soweit ich mich erinnern kann kommt vor der 1. Verpflegungsstelle ein leicht holpriger Wiesenweg und irgendwann nach der 2. nochmal ein unspektakulärer Pfad von ca. 200 m länge - das wars zum Thema Trails...

Die lange Steigung vor der 2. Verpflegung ist übrigens komplett asphaltiert (wenn ich mich nicht irre...)!


----------



## aka (9. Mai 2007)

mspf schrieb:


> Die lange Steigung vor der 2. Verpflegung ist übrigens komplett asphaltiert (wenn ich mich nicht irre...)!


Bin den Aerztemarathon zwar noch net gefahren, aber du irrst dich nicht. Der erwaehnte Teil ist ident. zum Albstadt Bike Marathon im Juli.


----------



## pug304 (9. Mai 2007)

mspf schrieb:


> HT reicht völlig aus.
> Letztes Jahr war gleich am Anfang relativ grober Schotter auf der Stecke - aber nur ein kurzes Stück. Der Rest ist problemlos für jeden fahrbar.



soll dieses Jahr aber zumist in der ersten Runde direkt ins Wohngebiet auf Asphalt hoch gehen.... damit entfällt dieser (zumindest letztes Jahr neue) Schotterweg


----------



## boulder2002 (10. Mai 2007)

Bin die Stecke heute abend abgefahren.
Ausgeschildert ist noch nichts, dafür ist die Brücke zu 2/3 aufgebaut.
Falls es nochmal regnet ist die Abfahrt nach Pfeffingen eine ziemlich 
rutschige Angelegenheit.


----------



## Benni. (10. Mai 2007)

Hi boulder,
meinst du die Bundesligastrecke?
Soweit ich weiss fährt man bei der Strecke vom Hobby-Marathon nicht über eine Brücke oder?
MFG 
2007 most impressive screensavers 
myscreensavers.info


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mspf (10. Mai 2007)

Benni. schrieb:


> Hi boulder,
> meinst du die Bundesligastrecke?
> Soweit ich weiss fährt man bei der Strecke vom Hobby-Marathon nicht über eine Brücke oder?
> MFG
> ...



...letztes Jahr ging auch die Hobbystrecke über die Brücke - wer sich nicht traute, konnte sie aber über den "Hasen-Weg" mit entsprechendem Zeitverlust umfahren.
Die Brücke dürfte die fahrtechnisch "anspruchsvollste" Stelle des ganzen Marathons sein.


----------



## pug304 (10. Mai 2007)

na ja, anspruchsvoll ist die Brücke nicht. Mut (oder Augen zu) und drüber! Wenn Du mitten drin zurückziehst hast Du schlechte Papiere.

Wer sich nicht sicher ist: vorher probieren. Die Entscheidung IM Rennen ist ziemlich link! Man fährt im Waldweg und sieht die Brücke noch nicht, da schreit dir der Steckenposten irgendwas unverständliches zu - wen Du dann vor der Brücke stehst weisst Du aber was er wollte


----------



## boulder2002 (11. Mai 2007)

Das mit dem anspruchsvoll bzw. anspruchslos stimmt schon.
Ein Teil der Strecke wurde frisch eingeschottert und dann schön plattgewalzt, so daß man fast schon Asphaltbedingungen hat.

Einzige "Schwierigkeit" ist die Abfahrt von Langenwand nach Pfeffingen. Aber nur wenn es vorher ordentlich geschüttet hat und die Steine schön glitschig werden.


----------



## Blacky1 (11. Mai 2007)

Ne, hat wirklich nichts schwieriges drin.

Und was die Brücke angeht....also vorher mal im Training drüber fahren ist bestimmt net verkehrt, dann weiß man was auf einem zukommt.
Aber im Rennen ist dann eh alles anders und wenn man dann noch jemanden abhängen will, dann muß man eh drüber, sonst hat man keine Chance, da das Ziel dann ja bald kommt.  


www.bfpower.de


----------



## Olibiker (11. Mai 2007)

Wie kann ich mir die Brücke vorstellen? Ist die hoch und ohne Geländer etc ? Kann leider erst am Renntag vor Ort sein. Vorher ansehen ist dann wohl net drin.


----------



## Blacky1 (11. Mai 2007)

Olibiker schrieb:


> Wie kann ich mir die Brücke vorstellen? Ist die hoch und ohne Geländer etc ? Kann leider erst am Renntag vor Ort sein. Vorher ansehen ist dann wohl net drin.




Habe auf meiner Page www.maagonline.de ein paar Bilder vom letzten Jahr von der Brücke. (unter Rennberichte2006, Gonso)
Kannst ja mal reinschauen.
Sieht allerdings, meiner Meinung nach, auf dem Bild harmloser aus.
Aber dennoch kein Grund zur Sorge, wir leben alle noch. Auch wenn die erste Fahrt runter echt heiß war. 

www.bfpower.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## britta-ox (11. Mai 2007)

Olibiker schrieb:


> Wie kann ich mir die Brücke vorstellen? Ist die hoch und ohne Geländer etc ? Kann leider erst am Renntag vor Ort sein. Vorher ansehen ist dann wohl net drin.


Ich bin mit Sicherheit kein Maßstab, was technischen Wagemut angeht....
doch ich bekam heute mittag den Hinweis, dass selbst ein Kollege vom IBC-Racing-Team( u. der fährt u.a.ne Enduro...!!!) die Brücke umfährt. Das war für mich eindeutig... . 
Ist wohl ne Eisenbrücke, die sehr steil hoch geht und die man eh nur mit entsprechend Spees hochkommt, also solltest du deine Entscheidung schon vorher getroffen haben. Entsprechen gehts auch wieder runter.
Es gibt ein Hinweisschild "chickenway", den du alternativ wählen kannst.


----------



## Benni. (11. Mai 2007)

Ich war heute auch in Tailfingen und wollte die Hobby-Marathonstrecke fahren, habe mich dann aber nach ca 6km verfahren und habe umgedreht. Aus Neugier bin ich dann noch die Bundesligastrecke gefahren. Die Anstiege sind jenseits von gut und böse: Mehrmals 30% Anstiege und der Downhill ist an manchen Stellen auch ganz knifflig...
Die Brücke war übringens noch im Bau.
Kann es sein, dass direkt nach der Brücke eine Wassermulde kommt?
Da ist nämlich ein Loch mit Teichfolie ausgekleidet!?!?
MFG
2007 most impressive screensavers 
myscreensavers.info


----------



## uphillking (11. Mai 2007)

Zur Brücke:
Vorletztes Jahr war ich als Zuschauer beim Rennen der Deutschen CC Meisterschaft. Stand direkt bei der Brücke. Eines der Einlagerennen/Vorrennen war ein Kinder-Jugendrennen. Fast alle Kiddies/laufenden Meter sind diese Brücke gefahren...


----------



## zeY (11. Mai 2007)

Ahoi,
Ich weiss ja auch nicht was alle mit dieser Brücke haben, den Bilder zu urteilen ( auch wenn sie 45° steil sein soll) ist die doch total easy. Ich weiss ja nicht was ihr bei richtigen DHs macht. da geht teilweise genauso runter aber das noch mit Steinen, Laub, Kurven etc. 
Naja ist vllt alles Ansichtssache.


----------



## berghexchen (12. Mai 2007)

uphillking schrieb:


> Zur Brücke:
> Fast alle Kiddies/laufenden Meter sind diese Brücke gefahren...


Mein 8jähriger Sohn springt  kopfüber vom 5-Meter-Brett.
Und er macht Sprünge im Bike-Parcour, wos mir schon vom Zugucken anders wird...
Das heißt noch lange nicht, dass ich das auch mache  . 





zeY schrieb:


> Ahoi,
> Ich weiss ja auch nicht was alle mit dieser Brücke haben, den Bilder zu urteilen ( auch wenn sie 45° steil sein soll) ist die doch total easy. Ich weiss ja nicht was ihr bei richtigen DHs macht.


DH- Rennen nicht fahren  und bei schwierigen Abschnitten in anderen Rennen im Zweifelfall absteigen  
Tja, people are different....die einen leben nach dem Motto " no risk no fun",
während die anderen der Einstellung( insbesondere im Rennen) nachgehen
" no risk, no pain"...

Wie du sagst - Einstellungssache


----------



## pug304 (12. Mai 2007)

britta-ox schrieb:


> doch ich bekam heute mittag den Hinweis, dass selbst ein Kollege vom IBC-Racing-Team( u. der fährt u.a.ne Enduro...!!!) die Brücke umfährt. Das war für mich eindeutig... .



ja ja, mit dem neuen Brust-Tattoo, das selbiger Kollege nun hat würde ich auch Chickenway fahren  aber ich wette, dess er dieses Jahr drüber fährt


----------



## britta-ox (13. Mai 2007)

pug304 schrieb:


> ja ja, mit dem neuen Brust-Tattoo, das selbiger Kollege nun hat würde ich auch Chickenway fahren  aber ich wette, dess er dieses Jahr drüber fährt


ja, so würd ich ihn auch einschätzen....Vergeltung suchend für das eingebüßte Brusthaar...


----------



## biker-tim (13. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

ich starte am Samstag auch in Albstadt. Würd jetzt gern die Strecke im vorhinein mal abfahren. Hat jemand ne genaue Streckenbeschreibung+Karte?
Die Karte auf der Homepage ist etwas ungenau (zu wenig Angaben drauf).

Wünsch allen die am Samstag starten viel Glück, richtig viel Spaß und saugeiles Wetter! 

Bis Samstag


----------



## Benni. (13. Mai 2007)

Hi, 
die Strecke ist bereits ausgeschildert.
Falls du dann die Strecke mal fährst, kannst du dann schauen ob die Brücke schon fertig aufgebaut ist und hier berichten?
Ich würde nämlich gern vor dem Rennen mal drüberfahren.
MFG2007 most impressive screensavers 
myscreensavers.info


----------



## rd03 (14. Mai 2007)

Hi Folks,
Konnte mir gestern vom Zustand der Strecke ein Bild machen:
die Brücke steht, der Graben ist ausgehoben, die Teichfolie drin :-D.
Leider ist das Ding abgesperrt und wird es wahrscheinlich auch bis zum WE bleiben, damit da keiner Mist baut. Ausgeschildert ist auch schon, vor allem sind die letztes Jahr noch grob geschotterten Passagen nach Start/Ziel und nach dem mittleren Anstieg deutlich feinkörniger, ebener und vor allem platt gewalzt. Man kann reifentechnisch also eher auf Asphalt/glatte und harte Böden setzen, denn der Anteil an Trails ist ja verschwindend gering.

Grüße,
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benni. (15. Mai 2007)

Was hat es eigentlich mit dem Graben auf sich? Muss man da durchs Wasser durch fahren? Die Konstruktion sieht finde ich ein wenig merkwürdig aus, da der Abgang der Brücke zumindest zum größten Teil gar nicht ins Wasser eintaucht. Und was ist mit denen, die zwei Runden fahren müssen? Bei dem Wetter (am Samstag ca. 14°c) ist es bestimmt nicht so toll wenn man klitschnass nochmal 22km fahren muss?!?
War das letztes Jahr auch schon so?
MFg2007 most impressive screensavers 
myscreensavers.info


----------



## pug304 (15. Mai 2007)

letztes Jahr wäre mir kein Wassergraben aufgefallen....


----------



## Blacky1 (16. Mai 2007)

Also kann mich auch beim besten Willen an keinen Wassergraben erinnern ????

Denke auch mal nicht, das die dieses Jahr sowas eingebaut haben.

Allen viel Spaß und Glück für Rennen !!

www.bfpower.de


----------



## Benni. (16. Mai 2007)

Hab heute geschaut: Man muss direkt nach der Brücke durch ca. 10-15cm hohes Wasser fahren. Aus dem Wasser führt dann eine etwa 1/2m hohe Schanze wieder auf deie Wiese...
MFG2007 most impressive screensavers 
myscreensavers.info


----------



## biker-tim (16. Mai 2007)

Hi,

bin die Strecke gestern mal gefahren. Ist teilweise ein bisschen eingeweicht vom Regen. Mal sehen wie sich das Wetter bis Samstag noch macht. Bin mit Nobby Nic gefahren wär aber auch mit Racing Ralph gegangen. Wie hier schon gesagt größtenteils Schotter und Asphalt.

An der Brücke wurde gestern noch gebaut. Ich konnte auch Teichfolie erkennen aber was genau damit gemacht wird hab ich nicht gesehen.

Bis Samstag


----------



## Stromberg (16. Mai 2007)

Komme gerade aus Albstadt zurück und bin die Runde ein paar Mal gefahren. Auf Nachfrage haben mir Leute des Orgateams bestätigt, dass man am Sonntag durchs Wasser nach der Brücke muss, das ca. 10-15 cm tief ist, wonach dann die kleine Schanze auf die Wiese folgt. Vielleicht wird da aber noch etwas Erde angeschüttet. so dass man auch normal drüberfahren kann.

Die Strecke an sich ist bei Trockenheit unkritisch. Gegen Ende hat es dann allerdings geregnet und das hat das Ganze dann doch stark verändert. Die Steine im oberen Bereich der Abfahrt sind albtypisch glatt wie Schmierseife, die Wurzeln im unteren Bereich werden natürlich rutschiger und das kurze Steilstück nach dem Bull-irgendwas dürfte schön schmierig werden. Insgesamt aber immer noch alles fahrbar.

Ach ja, ich hatte NN und RR drauf. Selbst bei absoluter Trockenheit würde ich so fahren. Sollte es regnen, kommt der NN auch hinten drauf.

Noch Fragen?


----------



## Stromberg (16. Mai 2007)

biker-tim schrieb:


> An der Brücke wurde gestern noch gebaut. Ich konnte auch Teichfolie erkennen aber was genau damit gemacht wird hab ich nicht gesehen.
> 
> Bis Samstag


Ach ja, wenn ich die Auskunft richtig verstanden habe, müsst Ihr am Sa da nicht durch. Wir werden sehen...


----------



## NightRacer (17. Mai 2007)

...wer die brücke fährt muss dannachauch durchs wasser, und so wie ich das angeschaut hab sind das mehr als 15cm...nach dem piss heut mittag

MichL


----------



## Stromberg (17. Mai 2007)

NightRacer schrieb:


> ...wer die brücke fährt muss dannachauch durchs wasser, und so wie ich das angeschaut hab sind das mehr als 15cm...nach dem piss heut mittag
> 
> MichL


Soll das heißen, man muss nicht über die Brücke fahren? Ich finde so etwas wie den Wassergraben nämlich fürn Ar***, wenn man da 5-6x durch muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benni. (17. Mai 2007)

Ich glaube es gibt auch einen Chickenway, der an der Brücke vorbei führt. Kostet dann halt mehr Zeit.
MFG2007 most impressive screensavers 
myscreensavers.info


----------



## NightRacer (17. Mai 2007)

also beim hobbyrennen müsste man ja dann 2mal durch,
...und wer sich bei nem MTB rennen zu schade ist n bissl nass zu werden der sollte liebr aufs RR umsteigen...

sehts positiv: man wird dann durch vor der Zieleinfahrt wieder sauber und muss dannach s bike nicht mehr putzen...hrhrhr


MichL


----------



## aka (17. Mai 2007)

Stromberg schrieb:


> Ich finde so etwas wie den Wassergraben nämlich fürn Ar***, wenn man da 5-6x durch muss.



Sei lieber froh daß die Albstädter koi Gülle in d'Grabe neiglau hen. 
Aber des hebet se sich für d' große Marathon uff.


----------



## NightRacer (17. Mai 2007)

hrhrhr...wie letztes oder vorleltztes jahr, als die unterführung beim medico oben voll Gülle-Süffe war.... ;-)


----------



## aka (17. Mai 2007)

NightRacer schrieb:


> hrhrhr...wie letztes oder vorleltztes jahr, als die unterführung beim medico oben voll Gülle-Süffe war.... ;-)



Genau das meinte ich


----------



## jones (17. Mai 2007)

die brücke ist kein problem - auch wenn es nass ist.

im wasser füllt es einem aber schon die schuhe (konnte gestern paar mal drüber  ). aber nach 22 km regenfahrt sind die schuhe sowieso nimmer trocken.
den "außenrumweg" gibt es natürlich - dauert aber länger, als über die brücke  

der sprung aus dem becken ist auch absolut kein problem - sieht schlimmer aus, als es ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (18. Mai 2007)

Das Rennen zieht anscheinend ganz besondere Gäste an:
http://www.swr.de/nachrichten/bw/-/id=1622/nid=1622/did=2163038/1wqyqv9/index.html
Also lieber nicht stürzen


----------

